# Smooth Finish Heavy Textured Walls



## riccog (Aug 30, 2004)

I just recently purchased another house and I need to do something about the texture on the walls and ceilings. The ceilings have a heavy popcorn texture and the walls also have a somewhat popcorn texture to them as well (if you'd fall against them you would definatly bleed). I would like to get both surfaces smooth and i'll put a light orange peel on the walls. My idea to smooth out the walls was to scrape them with a 12'' taping knife to knock off all the high spots the put a 1st skim coat of lightweight mud. Then finish it off with a 2nd coat with a little sanding in between. The ceiling on the other hand I have no ideas. It has been painted so I am not sure if wetting it will help much. Also the walls in the entire house have semi-gloss paint on them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

You're definetly on the right track. We have done this multiple times. 

Tho, we usually try to talk the homeowner into first:
Scraping it, then going over it by attaching 3/8 sheetrock, then smooth taping it all: Viola! - NEW smooth ceiling/walls!!

But, if you want to try the scraping and skimming method, it takes at least 3 skim coats to get it smooth.
1.) Scrape
2.) Heavy coat of compound skimming to hide it all,
3.) Light/thin skim coat to even it all out.
4.) Touch up skim with a 6 inch knife to fill in any lines, valleys, air bubbles, etc. (there are always alot)
5.) Sand and enjoy the facefull of dust. It's really fun when it's all in your eyes...

ALSO: If you are not an experienced Taper, then I would suggest sanding in between coats.

We have done these and they come out fine...tho we hate the sanding part. - That's why we have workers to do it for us now  


Wish you the best results -

-Build Well -


----------



## riccog (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Could I ask you what you'd pay for labor to do this? (by the sq.ft. floor area) Trying to get an idea if it's worth me doing it myself. I'm a Siding and Roofing Contractor from New Orleans and were swamped with exterior work. To give you an idea. Were currently paying between $30-$35/sheet to hang, tape, and float. I'd really just like to float it all so as not to add to the wall thickness. What would be a fair price to pay someone to float out my walls and ceilings? Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I assume That what you mean by $30-$35 per sheet is for a 12 foot sheet...completed and finished.

To answer that: We base our pricing on Square Foot . 

In my area of N.E. (Boston) prices are about $1.50 per sf now. In discussing this in another forum, I realize that these prices are actually double what they are in other parts of the country....This is obviously due to alot of factors, one of which is probably due to the extra costs to ship materials up to these parts (Gas). That means a 12 foot sheet with 48 sf @ $1.50 = $72.00 per finished sheet.

So $30-$35 per sheet would be way low in these parts (New England).

I realize, tho, that things are different in other parts of the country due to the availabilty of a cheaper labor pool and less surcharge and add-ons for materials shipped.

To 'Float' ( I think you are referring to 'taping' it - that's our term in N.E.). I would price it at the time it would take me. This would be - How many days it would take to do the job. 
So: 2 guys 5 days @ $250 per day = $2500.00 + Cost of materials. 
(If it were an aquaintance's home, my rate would be based on: $200 per day per skilled worker. If it were a high end remodeling of a home: $300 per day.)

Again, that's based on the going prices in my area.


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

riccog said:


> I just recently purchased another house and I need to do something about the texture on the walls and ceilings. The ceilings have a heavy popcorn texture and the walls also have a somewhat popcorn texture to them as well (if you'd fall against them you would definatly bleed). I would like to get both surfaces smooth and i'll put a light orange peel on the walls. My idea to smooth out the walls was to scrape them with a 12'' taping knife to knock off all the high spots the put a 1st skim coat of lightweight mud. Then finish it off with a 2nd coat with a little sanding in between. The ceiling on the other hand I have no ideas. It has been painted so I am not sure if wetting it will help much. Also the walls in the entire house have semi-gloss paint on them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Pro. Scoring Tool and steamer could help to take it to the subsheet. Lots of scrapers and cheep help behnd them. This is time intensive.


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

*textured walls and ceilings*

My answer to to that question would be to scrape,sand with power sander and spray with lite weight drywall mud thinned out


----------

